# Mincing fresh clams



## Clamminfrank (Jun 19, 2010)

I love clams and I often chop them finely for different recipes.   This is tedious work.   Does anyone have a suggestion to make chopping clams easier?    Food processors do not work as the clam parts can be stringy and will not chop.   Thanks.


----------



## MSC (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll be interested to read any suggestions, because as tedious as it may be, using a knife is the one sure way to 'get it right'.
Restos have available to them, industrial size equipment to chop onions and other veggies, but never heard of a pro clam mincer.
Suggestion: if you have a good seafood resto near you, ask the kitchen staff what they do.  Most staff are willing to tell you how they do it.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 19, 2010)

How about a mincing bowl and knife?
mincing bowl and knife - Google Search


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 6, 2010)

My Mom used a hand crank meat grinder.  It was great for stuffing fresh clams we caught outselves.  I believe they are fairly cheap.


----------

